# 720p, 1080i.........



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

My Sanyo PLV-Z3 is native 1280x720p, my question is, do I set my DVD player (toshiba HD-XA2) up to 720p, 1080i or 1080p?:dontknow:


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I would set it for 720p.

a few reasons....
I believe that every resizing operation has some negative impact on a picture.
Setting the A2 to 720 means it's resized once, inside the A2, and never again.

this is mildly important for HD, but it's really important for SD upscaling too - 
IE why upscale to 1080i, then downscale to 720?

The Z3 doesn't accept 1080p on its input.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Compatibility: HDTV:
1035i, 1080i, 720p
575i, 576p
EDTV/480p: Yes
SDTV/480i: Yes
Component Video: Yes
Video: Yes
Digital Input: HDMI (HDCP)
Personal Computers: Yes
Display: Type:
0.7" PolySi LCD (3)
Native: 1280x720 Pixels
Maximum: 1920x1080 Pixels
Aspect Ratio: 16:9 (HD)


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Rod, 

I see your specs there..

just want to make sure we're on the same page...
1) there's no 1080p compatibility.
2) Native resolution is 1280x720 (720p)

Hence my though that 720p on your Toshiba is the best bet.

- Jack


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have it on 1080i but will change it!!

Thanks Jack!!:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Why not just set it to Auto?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't have an A2, but I'm not familiar with any output equipment having an auto setting ? I suppose it's possible that the A2 and the Z3 would handshake, the Z3 would tell the A2 it's 1280x720 and the A2 would respond by outputting a 720p signal?

but at the same time, if one knows his projector is 720p, why not just set the A2 to output 720p?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Why not just set it to Auto?


:scratch: 
I have the PJ set to auto!!
The only settings I see in the manual......up to 480p....up to 720p(max).....up to 1080i(max) and 1080p maximum, all this is for HDMI output.


----------

